# لتحويل من 24 فولت ل 220 و 400 فولت



## mody_4love (17 فبراير 2016)

احب الاول اشرحلكم الكشروع عليشان لو حد عنده حاجه يقدر يساعدني بيها 
دلوقتي انا شغال علي مشروع مركب ركاب حتشتغل بالطاقه الشمسيه ( من غيرمولدات و لا اي حاجه ليها علاقه بالوقود و الديزل )
فالطاقه الشمسيه حتتخزن في بطاريات 24 فولت ثم حتتحول من DC ل AC 
المشكله بقي ان معظم الاجهزه Pumps & A/C Chiller بتشتغل علي 220 و 440 فولت AC 
فهل يوجد محول بيطلع كهربا 220 و 440 من 24 فولت ولو مفيش يبقي الحل ايه علشان شيلر التكييف كله بيشتغل علي 440 فولت 

و شكرا


----------



## محمد.المصري (20 فبراير 2016)

ممكن تركب من أول مرة .... إنفرتر يحول من ( Dc و 24V أو 12V) إلى (Ac و 220V أو 400V)


----------



## mody_4love (20 فبراير 2016)

تمااااام يعني موجود انفرتر بيطلع من 24 فولت الي 220 و 440 الاتنين ؟؟
و لا من 24 فولت ل 220 فولت دي جهاز و من 24 ل 440 فولت ده جهاز تاني


----------



## محمد.المصري (20 فبراير 2016)

mody_4love قال:


> تمااااام يعني موجود انفرتر بيطلع من 24 فولت الي 220 و 440 الاتنين ؟؟
> و لا من 24 فولت ل 220 فولت دي جهاز و من 24 ل 440 فولت ده جهاز تاني



هناك اجهزة بخصائص مختلفة حسب الطلب ..
مثلا تحويل من 12v Dc إلى 110v Ac أو تحويل من 12v Dc إلى 220v Ac 
و كذلك تحويل من 24v Dc إلى 110v Ac أو تحويل من 24v Dc إلى 220v Ac أو تحويل من 24v Dc إلى 400v-380 Ac 
..
يفضل تحديد القدرة للإنفرتر لشراء انفرتر مناسب و تحديد نوع التردد للحفاظ على الإجهزة التي يتم تشغيلها ...


----------

